# Lamb shoulderchops, 4 ways



## loosechangedru (Jan 27, 2019)

My local grocery started carrying lamb shoulder chops (sourced from New Zealand), and they go on sale for 2.99/lb! Great deal! But I wasn't sure how to cook them.

Method #1:
I tried smoking them at 225 to internal temperature of 110, then seared them for 90-120 seconds each side to bring them up to medium-rare. Pretty good! A little bit of gristle, but flavorful.



















Braising is next...


----------



## loosechangedru (Jan 27, 2019)

Braise be to the meat gods!
Ok, sorry. Method #2: Browned the chops and set them aside.






Sauteed onions and garlic, deglazed with red wine and beef stock ice cubes I had saved from a previous smoke, then into the oven at 325 for 2 hours covered. Fall apart tender, and big flavor.














Finally checked out Jeff's website to take it to the next level....


----------



## loosechangedru (Jan 27, 2019)

Method #3 (no qview): As per Jeff's recipe, I smoked the chops and seared them as I had done originally and added the 4 hour buttermilk-brine. I used to work at Beef O'Brady's as a line cook, and we would store chicken breasts in buttermilk or Thousand Island dressing, and it always kept them tender. Other than that, this was my first experience using buttermilk in a brine. Worked out much better than no brine, for sure.

Method #4:
I smoked this batch @ 225 until internal temp of 140 (about 45 minutes), then braised them in their juices covered in the oven @ 325 with crushed garlic cloves and pinot grigio for 1.5 hours.





After the braising, I set them aside and made a mustard cream sauce from the braising juices, powdered mustard, coconut milk, minced shallots, a little more wine, thyme and rosemary. It was a powerful punch of flavor on a spoon, and is visible in the final shot.





Since we're here and looking, also made a really easy rattatouille in my Instant Pot, and roasted some asparagus.














This is the best way to do lamb shoulderblade chops in my opinion, and I'll be doing them this way forever - because I have a ton of them. Buttermilk-brine, smoke to 140, then braise for 1.5 hours, then make a cream sauce. Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm hungry now.... it's 2 AM....   Thanks.....


----------



## okie362 (Jan 28, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I'm hungry now.... it's 2 AM....   Thanks.....



I was just thinking that might go good with a couple eggs for breakfast.  It's 0530.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2019)

We don't do lamb here very often, but yours looks mighty good.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## loosechangedru (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks, ya'll! I've never prepared lamb, and hardly ever eaten it. I didn't see a large amount of info here, so I thought this might be useful.


----------

